

Click here to submit your browser/platform/country to Google - andreyf
http://goo.gl/faBw

======
ithkuil
click through statistics.

The same is done most other shorteners. I guess your point is that google is
getting too much of information monopoly so using their shortener is worst
than using, say tiny.cc.

Btw isn't google already tracking stats of clicks on the search results?

<http://xkcd.com/792/>

Anyone writing an anonymizing resolver for goo.gl (like a browser add-on or a
jump site)?

------
andreyf
And here to see what everyone submitted: <http://goo.gl/info/faBw>

